# To the guy driving bam margera



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Bam margera came to pensacola last week. He was in a boat which I believe he rented. Me and some friends were sitting on the boardwalk at quiet water when this boat came into dock. This boat was greenish blue and massive. It was for billfish, wahoo, and stuff like that. Well when it came in the owner asked us for some help, he threw us some ropes and asked us to tie them to the dock. The rope he threw me was a lot smaller than the other ropes he had. So I had a hard time trying to tie it off. The guy who threw me the rope got very mad and said some very dissrespectful things, and cussed at me a few times. Now I am not trying to start anything here but with the attitude he had I should have told him to do himself. I really should have hit him becuase he would have deserved it. Does anyone know the boat I am talking about? I never got a name. Just becuase you own a huge boat doesnt mean you can treat people that way.:thumbdown:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

That was Fisheye48.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I hope he chimes in on this


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

That sounds like the exact situation I had with that fisheye guy


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Capt. Jon Pinney, if you are being serious can you tell me what happened?


----------



## AUPKT (Mar 10, 2009)

According to gopensacola the pictures show he was on the Click Through


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Imbsure evryone traveling with bam margera are assholes.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Should have thrown the rope in the water and left.


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

I've had a similar situation with this fisheye guy one morning in destin.
Very vulgar character.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

bam is actually hated in the area he lives in and only socializes with his tv friends. doesnt surprise me he found like minded folks here.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

So is the guy that runs the Click Through fisheye48 also?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

He made his money having dildos shot up his ass, I'd be a d*ck too.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

The captain of the Click Through is a friend of mine and would not have allowed any of his crew to act that way.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

A boat full of assholes and a bar filled with skanks.. Sounds like a party to me


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

marmidor said:


> View attachment 56017
> 
> 
> So is the guy that runs the Click Through fisheye48 also?



Now I'm confused...I thought he said he lives in Texas.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

No Fisheye is not the capt of Click Through and best of my knowledge has nothing to do with the boat


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Now I'm confused...I thought he said he lives in Texas.


Yeah me too. I know Matt runs the click through is a local guy. I grew up charter in Orange beach with Matt. Don't think they are the same.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Splittine said:


> That was Fisheye48.


haha... look what you done started


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

K-Bill said:


> haha... look what you done started


I figured it was a joke, just hard to tell for a minute.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

FLbeachbum said:


> The captain of the Click Through is a friend of mine and would not have allowed any of his crew to act that way.


 
Maybe not the crew....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fisheye(Jason II) is all over, I ran into him down on the jetties in Destin.....man he sure can rub folks the wrong way!!! He gets around!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Jason said:


> Fisheye is all over, I ran into him down on the jetties in Destin.....man he sure can rub folks the wrong way!!!


 
That might be pinkeye


----------



## baymotorsports (Feb 28, 2008)

Matt is still running the boat and that boat is a class act wherever they go, from the northeast to the carribean. You sure it wasn't one of the MTV "stars" that was speaking?

On a side note I hope Keith got paid well to take those morons on his tournament boat, seems like they could destructive fast in such a confined space


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

fwiw, we had a run in with a boat that broke loose at the Blues this year. The guy who abandoned his boat which broke free was actually nice and apologetic. A passenger on one of the other boats was a tool who had an attitude every time their anchor broke free... yes, it kept happening... and yes, they kept pulling in more scope to reset. Eventually I figured the guy with the worst attitude probably knew the least of anyone on the 3 boats, and there didn't seem to be much boating knowledge aboard to go around.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

Click Through is a tournament winnin machine, it's a carolina(can't remember the exact make) , owned by Keith English, stays in Gulf Breeze Canals and won the Bermuda Classic last yr. i believe. I'm extremley supprised they would even let that motley crue on that gem!:thumbdown:i'd be watch'n them like a hawk:shifty:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok had to look up bam margera. Now I understand.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Deeplines said:


> Ok had to look up bam margera. Now I understand.


Yeah he and his crew are real douche bags! The "oh I have a little money so I don't have to respect anyone or anything" kinda ppl!


----------



## cmauldwin (Nov 30, 2009)

The Captain of the Click Through is my father. I can say I know him better than anyone and he would never disrespect anyone in that manner. Let me point out that the Captain, or "driver" as you deemed him, wouldn't be tossing dock lines in the first place. For the record, my father has earned a lot of the respect due to not only to his success, but his professionalism as well. So please do not wrongfully degrade his name. Thank you.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

cmauldwin said:


> The Captain of the Click Through is my father. I can say I know him better than anyone and he would never disrespect anyone in that manner. Let me point out that the Captain, or "driver" as you deemed him, wouldn't be tossing dock lines in the first place. For the record, my father has earned a lot of the respect due to not only to his success, but his professionalism as well. So please do not wrongfully degrade his name. Thank you.


So, these people were on his boat?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

marmidor said:


> Yeah he and his crew are real douche bags! The "oh I have a little money so I don't have to respect anyone or anything" kinda ppl!


Just to clarify I was talking about bam when I made this post not Matt.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I ran into BAM and a couple of his buddies in NOLA during Mardi Gras and although they were all completely tweaked and dressed like vagrants, we're actually really cool, bought me a drink, and actually took a picture with me... Not a fan at all but guess everyone has shitty days.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> So, these people were on his boat?


Money talks....


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

i see 3 or 4 douches i know there from that pic.. pm if you want their name


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Money talks....


 I'm sure you're being sarcastic. But I must say......Only to people that think it matters my friend. I myself don't care where someone comes from or what they have. I refuse to allow someone with seemingly more wealth treat me or my family with disrespect. They would find out real quick how much their money means to me. Absolutely nothing :no: Arrogant people one day usually find themselves eventually very alone, bitter and in need of psych meds. It's a rude awakening usually way to late in life and that's when they realize family is what mattered after all.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Bigkidneys said:


> I ran into BAM and a couple of his buddies in NOLA during Mardi Gras and although they were all completely tweaked and dressed like vagrants, we're actually really cool, bought me a drink, and actually took a picture with me... Not a fan at all but guess everyone has shitty days.


+1 we all havem.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Smarty said:


> I'm sure you're being sarcastic. But I must say......Only to people that think it matters my friend. I myself don't care where someone comes from or what they have. I refuse to allow someone with seemingly more wealth treat me or my family with disrespect. They would find out real quick how much their money means to me. Absolutely nothing :no: Arrogant people one day usually find themselves eventually very alone, bitter and in need of psych meds. It's a rude awakening usually way to late in life and that's when they realize family is what mattered after all.



Reminds me of a Jamey Johnson song " Poor Man Blues"

Not the family part but the rich and poor.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Would've dropped the lines immediately and walk away. Let him tie off his own boat.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Splittine said:


> That was Fisheye48.


I thought that Fisheye48 hailed from West Texas or is that just where he was raised? What is the name of his boat?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Mudigger said:


> I thought that Fisheye48 hailed from West Texas or is that just where he was raised? What is the name of his boat?


He does I think that was a lil joke.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Ah! I was still on my first cup of coffee and have just returned from two weeks in Louisiana. I have a tough life. Homes in both paradises.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Mudigger said:


> Ah! I was still on my first cup of coffee and have just returned from two weeks in Louisiana. I have a tough life. Homes in both paradises.


Damn it man!!! Lucky dog!


----------

